

A World Without Work - scrrr
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/24/opinion/sunday/douthat-a-world-without-work.html?_r=0

======
motyar
Its hard.

when you have nothing to do, It becomes hard to manage your feelings.

~~~
sdfin
At the same time, it can become a good opportunity to learn about our feelings
and our beliefs related to those feelings.

